# I'm looking for a family expecting a baby in October/November 2013 in Tyne & Wea



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello ,

My name is Genevieve Buee, 

I am looking for a family who would be interested in allowing me to observe their baby for 1hr a week from birth (not at the birth!!) to their second birthday.

This is for observing their infants development as part of the infant observation programme at Northumbria University.

Your baby would be due anytime from October/November 2013 and you would need to live in the Tyne and Wear area.

The observations would be sensitively arranged at the best time for the family.

The family can be from any background, and the baby does not have to be the couples first child.

Past families who participated in infant observations have said they valued the experience and found it rewarding.

I have an official letter from the university and my observations are private and confidential.

If you think this may interest you please send me a message.

I would be delighted to have oportunity to observe your baby's development.

Thank you,

Gen

P.S I am doing this through Northumbria University and have a full enhanced CRB check.


----------

